# Which Type Likes/Dislikes using Twitter and why?



## daisy_k (Dec 11, 2016)

it's fun for a bit, but feels silly after awhile


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

INFP - Feels dumb.


----------



## Chompy (May 2, 2015)

I ended up asking as many people I could, this was so funny.

INFJ- it's alright, no big issue other than misinformation spreading.
ESTJ- freaking hates it
INTP- indifferent but doesn't use it.
INFP- enjoys it on the occasion.
ISFP- indifferent but doesn't use it.
ISTJ- hasn't used it but hates it
ISTP- "What's a Twitter?"
ENTP- Good so they can keep up to date with relevant things, mainly follows political figures.
ENTJ- says it was a genius idea.
ISTJ- 'Twitter is for silly people.'
ESFJ- doesn't use social media
ESFP- prefers instagram and tumblr


----------



## gyogul (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't dislike Twitter I suppose, I just don't see the use in it for me. I'm not fond of the format nor do I really care about social media in general so, meh.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

INTJ. Don't use it at all, even when I've been pressured to by my friends. I don't find it fulflling - it's a waste of my time.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I have joked that Twitter is so ADD I have about a 1 minute attention span, and then it gets boring.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

twitter is useful for breaking news and information...it's become important enough that traditional media use it as one more way to disseminate news...but people like trump have taken advantage of the platform to bypass the media and get their message out directly to their audience...it's one more way traditional media has been challenged and its influence weakened by technology and social media


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

Dislike. 

Not enough room to write.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

twitter is useful mainly to people who have _timely _information they either want to disseminate or consume...if you don't need to immediately tell others what you know or know what others have to tell, twitter can be a lot of random noise that is not very useful

this is the reason twitter has had problems growing its user base...most people don't need _up-to-the-minute_ information...they can wait and get that information in a less timely manner elsewhere (by tv, youtube, websites, etc)

it's a great technology, but its appeal is limited


----------



## thengineer (Dec 22, 2016)

Very nice poll, would like to see more statistics like this one


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

ESFP/ISFP (I selected ESFP) and I dislike it, I guess just because I don't like how people can't post on my Twitter page or Like my stuff. I dunno if they can leave comments. But in a nutshell I guess I dislike it because I want to feel more connected than that when I share something.


----------



## Solar Angel (Dec 18, 2016)

ENFP - Dislikes

For me it lacks depth and intimacy and is the low point of social media. You can pretty much only type a single sentence and there doesn't seem to be a free flowing or meaningful dialogue. I can't get the full breadth of a news story in what 30 words or less? I had an account once for about a week before I deleted it.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

INFP, I like twitter but I use it a specific way. I don't often talk; I follow content producers (YouTubers, Podcasters), sports media members that I like, or pics accounts (architecture, earth, history) for pics to download and use as my cell phone wallpaper.


----------



## inDheart (Dec 25, 2016)

ISTJ, likes

apparently i'm alone thus far. i tend to want my social media accounts to each serve some kind of purpose if i'm going to keep using them, and twitter is what i use to pretty much yell into the void

it's the kind of thing i used to put on facebook, but i don't think facebook's platform lends itself well to spammy, bursty writing even if the audience is different


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

ESFP - like twitter

I only started liking twitter last year, when I got my head round it. I tend to look more at people who think controversial or what is considered controversial.


----------

